# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  PDD-Nos - artikel

## Luuss0404

*Wat is pdd-nos?*
PDD-NOS,de afkorting betekent: Pervasive Developmental Disorder Not Otherwise Specified. Dit is een ontwikkelingsstoornis, waarbij het grootste probleem is dat de kinderen, zich niet in kunnen leven in een ander persoon. Ze zijn erg op zichzelf gericht, en hebben vaak meerdere achterstanden op emotioneel, sociaal en motorische gebieden.

*De oorzaak*
De oorzaak van PDD-NOS is nog niet echt duidelijk. Men vermoedt een stoornis in de ontwikkeling van de hersenen die gevolgen heeft voor het verwerken van (vooral sociale) informatie. Geschat wordt dat erfelijkheid in 80-90% een rol speelt in de vorm van een kwetsbaarheid voor het ontwikkelen van de stoornis. 

*Symptomen/signalen/kenmerken*
Deze kinderen hebben tekortkomingen in hun sociale vaardigheden.Ze kunnen moeilijk overweg met leeftijdgenootjes. Verder vertonen ze vaak ook tekortkomingen in communicatie. Ze weten soms zelf niet wat ze zeggen, ze kunnen soms hele moeilijke woorden gebruiken, die niet bij de leeftijd passen en klinken als "kleine volwassenen" heel vaak hebben ze ook een heel monotoon stemgebruik. Veel voorkomende stereotype gedragingen/fixaties zijn: steeds dezelfde handelingen doen, geinteresseerd in een bepaald onderwerp en dan daar alleen maar over kunnen praten. En tenslotte zie je veelal een afwijkend beeld van fantasie en werkelijkheid. Alle dingen lopen vaak door elkaar heen, ze kunnen een sprookje of verhaaltje letterlijk nemen en geloven dat het ook echt gebeurd is. Er zijn hele grote verschillen in gedrag: Afzijdig en in zichzelf gekeerd. Laat wel contact toe maar zoekt het niet uit zichzelf. Overdreven beleefd en de bewegingen zijn houterig en stijf. Echter is het per kind verschillend hoe de ontwikkeling verloopt. Sommige kinderen hebben een normale intelligentie, anderen kunnen daarin ook nog achter zijn. Het hangt ook af van het karakter van het kind. Kinderen met autisme of PDD-NOS variëren heel erg in hun vaardigheden, intelligentie en gedrag. Sommige kinderen spreken niet, anderen hebben slechts een beperkte spraak, die vaak zich herhalende zinsdelen, gesprekken of gespreksonderwerpen inhouden (echolalie). Kinderen met een wat betere taalvaardigheid hebben toch vaak de neiging om maar over een kleine reeks onderwerpen te praten en hebben problemen met abstracte concepten. Zich herhalende speelvaardigheden, een beperkte hoeveelheid interesses, terwijl beperkte sociale vaardigheden ook vaak ook waar te nemen zijn. Ongewone reacties op zintuiglijke informatie (bijv: harde geluiden, licht, bepaalde texturen of kleuren van voedsel of kledingstukken) zijn ook regelmatig aanwezig.

*Het onderzoek naar PDD-Nos en de bijbehorende criteria*
Het doel van een onderzoek naar PDD-NOS is tweeledig: het vergaren van noodzakelijke informatie om een meer accurate diagnose te krijgen, alsmede om informatie te verkrijgen, die de basis gaat vormen voor een doelmatig behandelplan voor het betreffende kind en diens familie. Het onderzoek kan bestaan uit: _een medisch onderzoek_ (medische historie van het kind en de familie); _Interviews met ouders, kind en leerkrachten_ (gedrag kan verschillend zijn per plaats en situatie); _Intelligentietest_ (mogelijk, maar niet handig ivm. concentratie van het kind); _Gedragobservatie en de gedrags-gradatie-schalen_ (observeren en registreren van gedrag dmv. checklists zoals de CARS: Childhood Autism Rating Scale en de CHAT: Checklist for Autism in Toddlers); _Psychologisch onderzoek_ (kijken naar het cognitieve-, sociale-, gedrags- en adaptieve functioneren van het kind om te kijken waar achterstand is); _Onderzoek op school_  (observatie van: Voorschoolse activiteiten (bijv: benoemen van vormen en letters), Schoolse vaardigheden (bijv: lezen en rekenen), Dagelijkse leefvaardigheden (bijv: wassen, aankleden, eten), Wijze van leren en probleemoplossende vaardigheden) ; _Communicatief onderzoek_ (kijken naar verbale en non-verbale communicatie, waar ligt interesse, wat wordt wel/niet begrepen ed.); _Bezigheidsonderzoek_ (ergotherapeut laat kind oefeningen doen om te kijken hoe het met de samenhang van het zintuiglijk functioneren is) 
Volgens de *DSM-IV* zijn de volgende criteria bepalend voor autistische stoornis. Aanwezigheid van ten minste zes symptomen zoals beschreven onder 1, 2 en 3, met tenminste twee symptomen uit 1, een symptoom uit 2 en een symptoom uit 3.
1. Kwalitatieve tekortkomingen in sociaal interactief gedrag:
* opvallende tekortkomingen in het gebruik van meervoudig non-verbaal gedrag om sociale contacten te reguleren, zoals oogcontact, gezichtsuitdrukking, lichaamshouding en gebaren;
* onvermogen om relaties met leeftijdgenoten te hebben;
* duidelijk onvermogen om zich te verheugen in het geluk van anderen;
* gebrek aan sociale en emotionele wederkerigheid.
2. Kwalitatieve tekortkomingen in de communicatie:
* een achterstand in de ontwikkeling van de taal;
* als er wel sprake is van een adequate spraakontwikkeling, een duidelijk onvermogen om een gesprek te beginnen of gaande te houden;
* stereotiep en herhaald of idiosyncratisch (eigen taaltje) taalgebruik;
* gebrek aan spontaan fantasiespel of sociaal imitatiespel.
3. Beperkte, repetitieve en stereotiepe activiteiten, interesses en gedragspatronen:
* totale geboeidheid door een of enkele stereotiepe en beperkte onderwerpen, die abnormaal is van intensiteit of focus;
* schijnbaar dwangmatig vasthouden aan specifieke niet-functionele handelingen of rituelen;
* stereotiepe en herhaalde lichaamsbewegingen, vb. vingerknippen, fladderen met de handen;
* aanhoudende preoccupatie met delen van voorwerpen.

*Aanpak*
Ouders zijn, zoals altijd natuurlijk, de allerbelangrijkste bondgenoot van en voor kinderen met een ontwikkelingsstoornis. Ouders zullen immers altijd onvoorwaardelijk van hun kinderen blijven houden. En instinctief zullen ouders al vroeg de signalen oppikken dat hun kind speciaal is. Dat het extra zorg, aandacht en liefde nodig heeft. Maar voordat een kind met een ontwikkelingsstoornis doeltreffend geholpen kan worden is het belangrijk om te weten wat er precies met hem of haar aan de hand is. Laat een zo duidelijk mogelijke diagnose stellen. Stel vast hoe het kind in elkaar steekt en waar het veel of nauwelijks problemen mee heeft. De opvoeding van kinderen met een ontwikkelingsstoornis stelt zonder twijfel bijzondere eisen aan hun ouders en leerkrachten. Kinderen met een ontwikkelingsstoornis zijn het meest gebaat bij een overzichtelijke en voorspelbare omgeving. Dit geldt zowel thuis als op school. Dit maakt het voor het kind eenvoudiger zich goed te gedragen. Het aanpassen van de omgeving wordt 'structuur' genoemd. Men dient structuur aan te brengen in de tijd, de ruimte en de regels die men gebruikt. Structuur in tijd betekent elke dag hetzelfde doen op hetzelfde tijdstip. Structuur in ruimte betekent bijvoorbeeld spullen een vaste plek geven, iedereen een vaste plek aan tafel geven of slechts met één spelletje tegelijk laten spelen, zo weinig mogelijk rommel laten slingeren en dus opruimen. Duidelijke regels en afspraken kunnen een situatie voor het kind overzichtelijk (-er) maken. Ook de communicatie met het kind moet zo duidelijk mogelijk zijn. Soms helpt het om de aandacht van het kind te vangen door eerst oogcontact te maken of eerst zijn naam te noemen. Ook is het belangrijk om korte, begrijpelijke zinnen te gebruiken en om slechts één opdracht tegelijk te geven. Het is belangrijk om gewenst gedrag te belonen, bijvoorbeeld door het geven van een complimentje of een klein cadeautje. Beloning werkt in de meeste gevallen beter dan straf en is dus een belangrijk hulpmiddel om het gedrag van het kind positief te beïnvloeden. Het is dus beslist geen eenvoudige taak waar men als ouders voor staat. Het kan daarom soms van belang zijn om enige begeleiding te krijgen bij de opvoeding in de vorm van gesprekken of een oudercursus. Soms heeft het kind met een ontwikkelingsstoornis zelf zoveel last van het probleem, dat hulp voor het kind, individueel of in groepsverband, zinvol kan zijn. Medicijnen kunnen soms iets helpen, maar kunnen het probleem nooit oplossen. Ze kunnen echter helpen om het kind wat rustiger of beter bereikbaar te maken. Daardoor dient men altijd het eventuele gebruik van medicijnen samen te laten gaan met een vorm van gedragstraining of gedragstherapie. Daarnaast is het belangrijk dat de school waar het kind naartoe gaat kan inspelen op de specifieke behoeften van dat kind. Voor sommige kinderen is speciaal onderwijs noodzakelijk, anderen functioneren - eventueel met wat extra hulp - goed binnen het gewone onderwijs.

----------


## Luuss0404

Heeft er iemand ook ervaringen met iemand met PDD-NOS?
Ik heb dit artikel geplaatst omdat ik er op dit forum niks over kon vinden en mijn broertje sinds een half jaar gediagnosticeerd is met PDD-NOS na een lange moeilijke weg.
Hij heeft zichzelf bijna opgehangen toen hij geboren werd en daardoor ontstond zuurstof tekort. Al snel werd duidelijk dat mijn broertje anders was dan anders kinderen. Hij maakte aparte geluiden op de raarste momenten, als hij een tekenfilm zag met een dinosaurus dan beweerde hij de dag erna dat er daadwerkelijk een dinosaurs door onze straat had gelopen, zijn coordinatie liep anders dan bij andere kinderen. Als we thuis waren was dat niet zo'n probleem, maar toen hij naar de kleuterschool en basisschool moest werd dat een probleem. De HA verwees ons door naar een gesprek op Beatrixoord, daar kreeg mijn broertje elke dag ergotherapie, fysiotherapie, praten met een 'gedragsdeskundige' (kinderpsychiater) of zwemles om zijn coordinatie te verbeteren (heeft hij van zijn 4e tot zijn 8e gedaan), maar zijn gedrag tov zijn klasgenootjes was anders. 2 van zijn vriendjes mochten naar speciaal onderwijs, maar bij een toelatingstest bleek mijn broertje een te hoog iq te hebben en dus te slim te zijn om in aanmerking te komen voor speciaal basis onderwijs. Mijn broertje werd dagelijks gepest, had een ander pijngevoel (soms voelt hij niks en een andere keer voelt hij het een keer zo erg als een ander), scheiding fantasie en werkelijkheid was moeilijk voor hem en het filteren van alle informatie om een goede terugkoppeling te geven was al helemaal rampzalig. Mijn broertje werd toegelaten op speciaal voortgezet onderwijs voor de 1e en 2e klas, waar hij 1 lerares had die hem alle vakken gaf en hij kreeg hulp en begeleiding (van psychologen en andere ondersteunende specialisten) bij het leren scheiden van fantasie-werkelijkheid en belangrijke dingen-minder belangrijke dingen en toen zag ik mijn broertje veranderen, zich meer in de realiteit staand en meer contact maken met mensen om zich heen. Helaas kon hij niet op dezelfde school ook de 3e en 4e klas doen dus werd het weer regulier onderwijs. Nou daar werd hij dus ondergesneeuwd, geen begeleiding, hij werd weer gepest en trok zich weer helemaal terug. Mijn broertje ging in therapie, maar volgens zijn psychiater had mijn broertje nergens moeite mee en was ik ineens zijn 2 jaar jongere zus en nog meer dingen die niet klopten, waardoor het met mijn broertje nog minder goed ging qua alledaags functioneren. Hij heeft wel met veel moeite en mazzel zijn diploma voor vmbo gehaald (wat onder zijn niveau is). Vervolgstudie op mbo, hij kwam in een nog grotere klas terecht, met nog meer verschillende leerkrachten dan hij in de 3e en 4e gewend was en hij moest nog meer zelf doen... en na 2x het 1e jaar te hebben geprobeerd kon mijn broertje dat dus niet. Toen heeft school gezegd dat hij een PersoonGebondenBudget moest en daar begeleidende hulp van moest betalen voordat mijn broertje weer naar school zou kunnen. Mijn broertje kwam op de wachtlijst bij Jeugdzorg (wij meenden dat hij daar nog op stond aangezien we eerder hadden aangegeven dat de psychiater niet goed was voor mijn broertje en een andere wouden die wel wou helpen en wel luisterde), bleek dat we weer overnieuw moesten beginnen. Opnieuw inschrijven, opnieuw 101 papieren invullen voor Jeugdzorg/Lentis, uiteindelijk kreeg mijn broertje iemand van Renn4 toegewezen die hem zou begeleiden bij dit alles en bij het aanvragen van de Wahjong, want PGB wa van de baan ivm dat je verantwoording moet afleggen voor het ontvangen geld en mijn broertje zou wel naar een speciale school kunnen waar je alleen op komt als je Wahjong hebt. Eigenlijk wouden we allemaal niet dat mijn broertje zoiets zou krijgen omdat het een grote stempel drukt op iemand mbt school en een baan, maar het moest nou eenmaal. Intussen mocht mijn broertje weer na 2 jaar thuis zitten weer naar school, kreeg hij elke week een gesprek met zijn mentor en iemand van Renn4 en liepen de aanvragen voor Wahjong en de psycholoog. 2,5 jaar na het op de wachtlijst te zijn geplaatst kreeg mijn broertje een psycholoog toegewezen die wel naar hem luisterde. Voor de Wahjong moesten we allerlei documenten kopieren mbt de gezondheid van mijn broertje, mijn ouders en mijzelf. Daarna moesten we 101 formulieren en vragenlijsten invullen. We mochten op gesprek komen, we kregen gelijk te horen dat we voor geld kwamen, terwijl de reden dus was en is om op het REA-college te komen. Die vrouw stelde dezelfde vragen als in de 101 vragenlijsten en andere formulieren, ze leek ook niet geinteresseerd, dus wij dachten dat het fout zou gaan. Ongeveer een maand daarna kreeg mijn broertje een oproep voor de arts van het UWV om onderzocht te worden en na daar geweest te zijn zeiden ze dat hij 100% is afgekeurd en nooit kan werken zonder 100% begeleiding, wat wij wel erg ver vonden gaan omdat hij nog maar 21 is en er dus nog van alles kan gebeuren, maar goed. Nu dus eindelijk de officiele diagnose, mijn broertje mag as november 8 week een training doen op het REA-college (school voor leerlingen met beperkingen) waar ze gaan kijken wat hij wel en niet kan, wat hij leuk vind, waar hij moeite mee heeft en waar dus begeleiding nodig heeft. Dan mag hij hopelijk daar een opleiding gaan doen. Ondertussen heeft de psycholoog mijn broertje ingeschreven voor een groepstraining om te leren spreken in groepen en voor een therapie die hem moet leren wat wel en niet belangrijk is. En de therapeut heeft geregeld dat hij bij TNA (een bureau dat gespecialiseerd is in het zoeken van een stage of werk voor mensen met beperkingen) stage kan lopen totdat hij naar school gaat. Sinds een half jaar zie ik eindelijk weer verbetering in mijn broertje. Een jaar geleden dacht ik niet dat het zover zou komen, want toen werd ik opgebeld door mijn vader die helemaal in paniek was en in 101 sloten tegelijk liep omdat mijn broertje een zelfmoordbriefje had achtergelaten waarin oa stond dat toch niemand hem begreep en hij toch niks goed kon doen. Gelukkig kwam hij een vriendin tegen die hem naar huis heeft gestuurd en mijn broertje was ook erg verdrietig en boos toen hij thuiskwam.
Ik heb vroeger vaak gewild dat mijn broertje er niet was, mijn moeder gaf alle aandacht aan mijn broertje en ik kreeg alleen mijn moeders frustraties over mij heen, als ik er niet kon zijn voor mijn broertje kreeg ik ook zijn frustraties over mij heen (van beide trouwens niet alleen met woorden) en als mijn broertje weer eens te ver ging in mijn ogen en ik mijn moeder duidelijk probeerde te maken dat het niet kon dan was ik de boosdoener en moest ik maar naar mijn kamer. Ik was altijd blij als mijn vader thuiskwam, want dan keerde de rust terug, maar dat was helaas niet zovaak, want mijn vader moest veel overwerken want mijn moeder had een vreselijk groot gat in haar hand. Toen mijn moeder wegliep kreeg ik eindelijk rust, maar mijn vader en broertje waren verdrietig. Voornamelijk mijn broertje heeft er een klap van gehad, want hij was 8 en mijn moeder ging 4 jaar lang elke dag met hem naar Beatrixoord. Mijn broertje heeft er nog steeds moeite mee, maar dankzij gesprekken met zijn psycholoog en wat goede vrienden van hem (ook hele 'bijzondere' mensen) en het voorzuitizcht op een opleiding gaat het steeds wat beter.
Uiteindelijk ben ik blij dat ik een broertje heb, we praten meer en hebben minder ruzie, we worden allebei rustiger/volwassener, we doen nu ook samen leuke dingen zoals zwemmen met vrienden of naar concerten gaan en ik zou voor geen goud in de wereld mijn broertje of mijn vader willen missen.
Hierbij voor nu mijn verhaal, ik wordt er een beetje emotioneel van, maar als jullie meer willen weten, vragen of opmerkingen hebben of zelf ervaringen hebben, laat het me weten!

----------


## Sylvia93

Woow Luuss,

Ik heb je hele verhaal gelezen, en kan me echt indenken dat je het er vroeger heel moeilijk mee moet hebben gehad.
Ben heel blij voor je dat alles nu stukje bij beetje verbeterd, en dat je nu zelfs leuke dingen samen kunt doen met je broertje!
Misschien een beetje een nieuwsgierige vraag van mij hoor, maar waarom is je moeder toen weggegaan? *sorry je verhaal maakt me erg nieuwsgierig  :Wink: * Maar ik heb iig wel gemerkt dat het vertrek van je moeder jou best wel goed gedaan heeft.

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sylvia,

Ja ik ben ook blij dat het nu beter gaat tussen mijn broertje en mij en dat we nu veel praten en leuke dingen doen  :Smile:  
Nieuwschierige vragen mogen altijd hoor Sylvia  :Wink:  Ik zal proberen een antwoord te geven, want zelf weet ik het eigenlijk ook niet zo goed, dus eerst maar even stukje achtergrond. Mijn vader en broertje zaten op kung-fu en waren die avond weg, ik was huiswerk aan het maken en mijn moeder zou naar een vriendin. Toen mijn vader en broertje thuiswamen ging de telefoon dat ze wou scheiden. We hebben haar 3 maand niet gezien of gesproken. De scheiding was in gang gezet, ik was aan het vechten dat mijn broertje bij mij kon blijven want mijn moeder bedacht ineens dat ze mijn broertje wou. Halverwege de scheiding wou ze ineens terug komen, mijn vader had nog gevoelens voor haar, maar luisterde naar mij. Ik wist altijd dat er iets mis was zowel met mijn moeder als met haar familie, maar niet precies wat. Toen mijn ouders halverwege de scheiding waren, bleek dat mijn oom zich bijna dood dronk en in een afkickkliniek kwam en een tante van mij op een andere manier zelfmoord probeerde te plegen, en toen kwam dus uit de mega grote doofpot rollen dat er in mijn moeders gezin incest was gepleegd tussen broers en zussen en tussen mijn opa en zijn dochters. Ik kreeg van kinds af aan al bij die familie kriebels, maar nu wist ik eindelijk waarom, ik vind ze achterbaks omdat ze superzwaar streng gelovig zijn, maar ondertussen alles doen wat god verboden heeft. (Hiermee wil ik overigens niet zeggen dat ik het geloof afkeur, want dat is niet het geval.) Vanaf het moment dat ik zelf mocht beslissen om naar die familie te gaan ging ik ook al nooit mee en dat bleek in mijn ogen nu ik dit hoorde ook terecht. Daarbij kwamen we er ook achter dat mijn moeder voordat ze mijn vader kende, van haar ouders met iemand moest trouwen omdat ze zwanger was en daar kreeg ze een kindje bij die minder dan 24 uur leefde, dus ging ze daar weer van scheiden. Mijn moeder heeft hier nooit hulp bij gekregen of hulp voor gevraagd en ze heeft dit dus nooit kunnen verwerken (als zoiets al te verwerken valt). Ik denk dat de reden waarom zij wegging een mengeling was van dat zij mij steeds meer fysiek ging aanvallen en daarin niet op haar ouders wou lijken, dat de zorg voor mijn broertje haar teveel werd omdat niemand ooit voor haar zorgde toen zij zo jong was en dat zij nog steeds zat met haar onverwerkte gevoelens en dat zij daarom weg moest in haar ogen. Mijn moeder heeft mij hier zelf nooit een antwoord op kunnen geven, omdat ze aangeeft het antwoord zelf niet te weten. En de dokter heeft gezegd dat mijn moeder waarschijnlijk leidt aan PTSS, dat zij hier nooit hulp bij heeft gehad en dat ze hier nooit meer overheen komt en dat zij daardoor in een soort trein zit en daarbij van station naar station gaat en op elk station zolang blijft totdat zij zich er niet meer goed bij voelt en dus weg vlucht. Ik heb van mijn 13e tot mijn 16e contact met haar gehad, toen na vele gebeurtenissen kon ik haar alleen maar haten, ik kwam erachter dat zij in haar familie had gezegd dat zij was weggegaan omdat mijn vader ons misbruikte, mijn hart brak, mijn vader is er altijd voor ons geweest en heeft ons nooooit misbruikt. Dankzij een psycholoog kwam ik over mijn haat heen en begreep ik mijn moeder meer. Ik heb van mijn 18de tot mijn 20ste weer contact met haar gehad, maar ik ging er zelf bijna aan onderdoor, dus heb ik het contact nogmaals verbroken. Ik heb afgelopen najaar weer contact met mijn moeder gehad omdat mijn broertje zelfmoord wou plegen en wij het advies kregen van de politie om ook mijn moeder op de hoogte te stellen. Ik heb dat toen gedaan omdat ik mijn vader daarmee niet wou belasten, mijn moeder bleek voor de 3e maal getrouwd te zijn (ondanks dat ze mij 10001x beloofd had dat nooit weer te doen) en ze herkende mij eerst niet eens. Februari dit jaar ben ik met mijn broertje bij mijn moeder geweest (ze was inmiddels weer gescheiden) en ook dat ging niet goed, als mijn broertje er niet was geweest had ik haar aangevlogen. Later haar nog eenmaal aan de telefoon gehad en vroeg ze waarom ik niet kwam, ik probeerde haar uit te leggen dat ik niet kan leven met iemand die haar eigen waarheid heeft en liegt en bedriegt, ook als diegene daar niks aan kan of wil doen. Kreeg naar mijn hoofd geslingerd dat ik mijn abortus had gedaan om haar te steken omdat haar 1e kind niet levensvatbaar was, omdat zij vele miskramen tussen mij en mijn broertje heeft gehad en omdat ik niet op haar wou lijken. Ik had niet de puf om haar te vertellen dat ik abortus moest laten doen omdat ik anders zelf dood zou gaan omdat mijn fucking lichaam het niet aan kon. Dit heeft mij zoveel pijn en verdriet gedaan. Ik ben blij dat zij mij leven heeft gegeven, maar contact zal er nooit meer komen. 
Al met al een heel verhaal, ik wordt hier emotioneel van, maar ik hoop dat ik je vraag beantwoord heb en dat je begrijpt waarom ik blij ben dat mijn moeder niet meer in mijn leven is... ondanks dat ik dat heel moeilijk vind...

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah Luuss, 
Je hebt echt een rottijd gehad..
Ik vind het ook wel zwaar lullig van je moeder dat ze je herinnert aan je abortus, terwijl je er zelf al pijn genoeg van gehad hebt, moet zij het nog ff lekker inwrijven..:S
Ik geef je wel groot gelijk dat je geen contact meer met haar wilt, volgens mij weet ze al nieteens hoe ze met jullie om moet gaan.

En dan nog eens de familie voor je moeder, ze zeggen altijd dat je eerste gevoel het beste gevoel is, dit is in jouw geval ook heel kloppend. 

Ben wel blij dat het nu een stuk beter met jullie gaat, en dat je 100% achter je vader blijft staan, want híj is er wel voor jullie! En ben ook blij dat jullie nu een beetje met zn 3jes normaal kunnen leven, en een wat plezierigere tijd tegemoet staat!

En nog sorry dat ik je zo emotioneel gemaakt hebt, snap het wel hoor, het is echt een heel rot verhaal.

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Amai lieverd...
Wat een bagage heb jij mee te dragen!!
Je verhaal heeft me diep geraakt en ik bewonder je sterkte en je moed!!
Ikzelf heb ook het één en ander aan bagage ... en mijn levensmotto is;
What doesn't kill you makes you stronger!

Ben héél blij te horen dat het nu beter gaat met jou en je naasten; houden zo!!

Dikke knuffel
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Ben het helemaal eens met Agnes!
Heb zelf ook behoorlijk wat shit meegemaakt, maar jouw verhaal gaat echt vele malen dieper.

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Sylvia en Agnes,

Bedankt voor jullie lieve woorden  :Smile: 
Ik begrijp niet waarom mijn moeder zo tegen mij doet, maarja ik kan er niks aan veranderen en ik denk zijzelf ook niet.  :Frown: 
Van mijn moeder's kant gaan we alleen om met een neef, zijn vrouw en hun 3 kids, maar die zien wij als vrienden niet als familie...
Ik ga voor mijn vader en mijn broertje door het vuur en andersom is dat ook zo! Naast alle rotte tijden (zoals altijd werken om hier te blijven wonen, altijd huisvrouw zijn en zelf studie bekostigen terwijl ik die door ziekte/abortus niet kon afmaken) hebben we ook vele leuke tijden meegemaakt hoor. Zo zijn mijn broertje en ik voor het eerst in het buitenland geweest, hebben we vele concerten bezocht, zijn we dichter tot mekaar gekomen en zitten we momenteel er zo bij dat we ons huis en de tuin langzaamaan helemaal aan het opknappen zijn en dat mijn vader mijn huidige studie's kan bekostigen zodat ik al mijn aandacht op mijn studies kan focussen en ondertussen doe ik hier al het huishouden. Mijn broertje heeft stage, gaat in november naar CGT en dan in februari of maart gaat hij op het REA-college 8 weken tests doen om zijn toekomstige studie/werk te bepalen en mijn vader hoeft niet meer fulltime over te werken en kan eindelijk (zeer verdiend ook!) andere dingen doen. 
Al met al ben ik blij dat ik de ervaringen heb die ik heb, ze hebben me gemaakt tot wat ik ben en ik ben blij met mijzelf!  :Smile:  So don't worry about me, ik kom er wel  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Lieve Luuss,

Ontzettend leuk om te horen dat jullie het nu goed hebben! En dat je ondanks alle nare tijd toch nu nog een gelukkige tijd met elkaar hebben! Je bent nu zelf ook weer bezig met een studie? Welke?

En dan nog een beetje een rottige vraag van mij: Je moest toen abortus laten plegen omdat je lichaam het niet aankon (lang geleden? of niet?) Maar kun je in de toekomst dan wel gewoon kinderen krijgen?
*Alvast sorry als ik je weer emotioneel maak :$ (moet echt iets doen aan mn nieuwsgierigheid :Embarrassment: )

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

"Al met al ben ik blij dat ik de ervaringen heb die ik heb, ze hebben me gemaakt tot wat ik ben en ik ben blij met mijzelf! So don't worry about me, ik kom er wel "
-Juiste instelling Luuss!! Ik ben niet blij met mijn ervaringen uit het verleden,maar ze hebben me wél sterker gemaakt en idd gemaakt tot wie ik nu ben..
We komen er wel idd  :Wink: 
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, ja het gaat met ups en downs  :Wink:  Ik doe nu Administratief Medewerker en Medisch Secretaresse, de 1e als vooropleiding voor de 2e, maar doe ze beide tegelijkertijd. Wat betreft abortus heb ik net mijn ervaring geplaatst zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=32144#post32144 wat betreft het krijgen van kinderen, dat weet ik niet... En wat mij betreft mag je alle vragen stellen die je zou willen hoor  :Wink: 

@ Agnes, ja met een positieve instelling kom je verder dan met een negatieve  :Smile:  En ik ben ook niet blij met al mijn ervaringen, ik bedoel sommige hadden echt niet gehoeven, maar uiteindelijk ben ik blij met hoe ze mij als persoon gevormd hebben ...
Misschien had ik een andere titel hierboven moeten zetten  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luus,

Had idd net je verhaal gelezen bij abortus ervaringen.
Ik hoop voor je dat je in de toekomst wel gewoon kids kunt krijgen!
Wel leuk dat je nu weer zover bent dat je gewoon weer een opleiding volgt, bevalt de opleiding je ook? 

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, Bedankt dat je samen met mij hoopt  :Smile:  Administratief vind ik makkelijk, maar heb daar veel administratieve problemen mee, morgen laatste les met daarin typ/pc examen, 31okt examen Nederlands en kantoorpraktijk en dan eind februari diploma  :Smile:  Medisch vind ik heel erg leuk, maar de Latijnse benamingen zijn wel pittig!
Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Oeh Typ examen, ik heb 3 jaar terug ook mn typ examen gedaan, was heel simpel eigenlijk.
Latijnse benamingen, pfoeh lijkt mij ook niet makkelijk:O
Succes alvast met je examens!
Ik moet eind mei ongeveer mn examen doen voor mn diploma voor de Havo.

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Even een update mbt mijn broertje met PPD-Nos.
Dinsdag werd er gebeld door iemand van ATN (Lentis) over of mijn broertje nog steeds CGT wou doen, ik heb aan die mevrouw uitgelegd dat hij dat nog steeds wil, maar dat hij ondanks dat zij had gezegd dat hij wel naar het REA kon, het REA tegen mijn broertje had gezegd dat hij niet heen kon omdat hij dan teveel zou missen. Ze wou mijn broertje aan de telefon, dus die heb ik laten terug bellen. Dat was een hele overwinning voor hem, want hij belt nooit, hij gaat dan liever langs of stuurt een e-mail of wacht tot hij een ons weegt. Hij heeft zijn verhaal gedaan en die mevrouw zou het uitzoeken en terugbellen. We waren de stad in geweest 's middags en 's avonds bleek dat ze had terug gebeld, maarja wij waren er niet. Ze heeft niet weer gebeld daarna en wij ook niet naar haar, maar mijn broertje kreeg vandaag een brief van die mevrouw. Hij begint 4 november met CGT en kan per 2 december beginnen met het orientatietraject van het REA college. Dus wij zijn hier heel blij met dat goede nieuws! Verder staat hij nog op een wachtlijst voor CogMed (geheugentraining), waar hij proefpersoon voor gaat zijn maar dat zal ergens volgend jaar zijn... Nu kan hij tenminste morgenvroeg met zijn vriendjes en nog 2 vriendinnetjes met een gerust hart genieten in Londen en dat gun ik hem van harte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Das positief nieuws!!
Wens je broertje namens mij succes en sterkte met de CGT!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Goed nieuws!! 
Ook ik ben heel erg blij voor hem! Na al die tegenslag toch nog eens goed nieuws!
Wens hem idd maar succes!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik zal maar even een update geven...

Mijn broertje doet nu al een aantal weken sociale vaardigheidstraining (ookwel CGT genoemd) en ik moet zeggen dat ondanks dat hij sommige onderwerpen erg moeilijk vind en zijn huiswerk niet maakt, hij de dingen die hij er leert wel in praktijk brengt. Hij begint nu vaker gesprekken uit zichzelf, vraagt nu ook vaker dingen, vertelt ook steeds meer uit zichzelf dingen en lijkt vaker 'er bij' te zijn dan 'afwezig'. Mijn broertje vroeg aan 'mijn broertje' laatst hoe hij het had gehad bij zijn familie en dergelijk, iets wat hij eerder nooit zou doen. Al met al ben ik blij dat hij die training doet, hij er zelf ook een goed gevoel over heeft en we allemaal positieve verbetering merken! 
Over het REA-college is hij ook positief! Ze maken allerlei vragenlijsten zoals 'wie ben ik', 'wat kan ik wel, wat kan ik niet, wat kan ik verbeteren', 'wat lijkt me leuk om te doen en wat niet' om aan de hand daarvan te kijken wat het geschiktst is om te doen en met welke begeleding... en verder hebben ze een kerstster gemaakt van staal/soldeer (deze hangt al in de woonkamer), een vogelhuisje van hout en spijkers, een bakje voor papieren van plexiglas (dit om te kijken of ze iets kunnen maken) een schilderij (creativiteit), in groepsverband moesten ze iets maken met rietjes en naalden (kijken of mensen kunnen samenwerken) en een werkstuk (kijken hoe het taalkundig/verhaalsgewijs zit). Mijn broertje en ik hebben allebei op een eigenschappenlijst moeten aankruisen wat we kenmerkend voor hem vonden en waar aan gewerkt kon worden en dan op een andere lijst moesten we de 10 meest kenmerkende en 10 'verder te ontwikkelen' eigenschappen zetten. Ze hebben 2x in kleine groepjes een spelletje gedaan met kaartjes waar goede/slechte eigenschappen opstonden en goede/slechte vaardigheden. Uit de lijsten en de spelletjes moesten ze opschrijven wat ze verrassend vonden om te ontvangen van een ander. Vanaf volgende week gaan ze meer individueel dingen doen, na aanleiding van wat een ieder aangaf aan opleiding te willen gaan doen. Aan het eind van de rit krijgt mijn broertje een advies over welke opleiding het best past en of hij op het REA zijn opleiding kan doen of dat het op een reguliere school wordt met begeleiding van REA leraren en leraressen. Ik hoop dat hij op het REA mag blijven, want hij voelt zich er wel thuis  :Smile: 

En wat betreft mijzelf, ik heb mijn opleiding Administratief Medewerker gehaald, en binnen 6 week krijg ik uitslag van examen van Medisch Secetaresse en verder gaat het voornamelijk positief.
Voor dit jaar ligt er genoeg projecten op stapel; de achtertuin betegelen en plantenbakken maken, de keuken/hal betegelen, de meterkast en bedrading door het huis moet veranderd/vervangen worden want in de douche en mijn broertje's slaapkamer is er geen elektriciteit meer, mijn vader's motor is er echt mee opgehouden maar er zit een kans in dat een of andere handelaar onderdelen heeft... dus bezigheden genoeg  :Wink: 
Er staan ook nog leuke/ontspannen dingen op het programma; mijn paps en ik gaan fitnessen vanaf volgende maand, mijn paps en ik gaan naar Boudewijn de Groot 27 mei in Groningen (kaartjes zijn al binnen) en mijn broertje en ik gaan naar 30 Seconds To Mars (zijn vriendjes vinden dat geen leuke muziek dus wil ik wel mee  :Wink: )... 

Liefs Luuss

----------

